# Target Fish for 150 gal Green Terror/Green Texas Tank?



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all!

I have a juvenile Green Terror (about 4") and a juvenile Green Texas (about 5") in a 150 gallon tank. Lately the Green Terror picks fights, but then ends up getting beat up by the Texas, then the Texas will chase him around nonstop nipping at his fins. Someone at my LFS said to get some target fish and recommended silver dollars or giant danios. As always, I wanted to double check with the genius Fish Forum community for suggestions ....or find out if I should just move him out to another tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You could try it and see what happens. You also could use a tank divider, but personally I don't like that. If you can't find a solution, there is always separation like you said. Those are some of my favorite cichlid variants  Best of luck!


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you 

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of tank dividers, either. 

The guy at the LFS recommended a few silver dollars, so I'm gonna give those a try, and if it doesn't work (or if they all get eaten) I'll just move him out.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well CA need caves and decor to create a territory, if there is nothing to block the line of view to the other side of the tank cichlids will fight over the tank. You need more cichlids and you should get silver dollars then you will have a community tAnk. I have kept my silver dollars with 10" green terrors and 13" texas' in the same tank along with an assortment of other cichlids.


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you, I'm going to try it out!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

With cichlids you will want to lean towards overstocking. 2 fish in that tank is an issue. Add lots of cichlids


----------

